# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software)  @@برامج تعليمية للاطفال@@

## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

نبدأ على بركة الله   برنامج Number Fun – Maths for Kids v1.4.1     Prix: 0.79€ (gratuit) Dernière MàJ: 18/02/2011 Genres: Education / Games / Educational / Kids Langues: EN iDevice compatible : Tous Version de l’App: 1.4.1 Taille: 0.56Mo         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*Shape Puzzle - Word Learning Game for Kids v1.6*       
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*Nest On The Tree v1.1*     Prix: 2.39€(gratuit) Dernière MàJ: 01/11/2010 Genres: Education / Games / Kids / Educational Langues: EN iDevice compatible : Tous Version de l’App: 1.1 Taille: 8.79Mo         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*Coloring Farm v1.1*     Prix: 0.79€ (gratuit) Dernière MàJ: 24/11/2010 Genres: Education / Family / Games / Kids Langues: EN iDevice compatible : Tous Version de l’App: 1.1 Taille: 14.95Mo         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم  
موضوع فى غاية الروعه

----------

